# Newbie Question on equipment



## Guest (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm green as green can be!!!
How does the following equipment sound for someone like myself

Technine [email protected] 157 Board with Technine [email protected] Bindings w/ Head Boa 1.80 boots.

excuse the @ in [email protected], I didn't know it would spell the other word for the butt.


:cheeky4:


----------

